# qualité photo sur apple TV



## in_fine (13 Janvier 2013)

bjr,

j'ai quelques soucis avec la qualité des photos; certes mon téléviseur n'est pas HD; les photos de l'économiseur Apple sont elles de très bonne qualité 

y a t'il donc un moyen d'améliorer tout ça ?

merci


----------

